# New iOS App - Quebix



## quebix (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi people,

I just released a new game on iOS which MIGHT be of interest to people here since it will probably seem a bit familiar, though also a bit different.

It is called QUEBIX. It makes the best use of a 2D/flat surface in that instead of solving a cube, it is only a single face of a cube. It is a bit different to other puzzle games and should present something new for people looking for a challenge. Various sizes up to 5x5. Over 120 levels with various patterns to solve and increasing complexity.

Hope you like it - please watch the preview video on the App Store and see if it interests you.

https://itunes.apple.com/app/quebix/id907007581?mt=8

Thanks
Quebix


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 20, 2014)

quebix said:


> It is a bit different to other puzzle games



Is it?


----------



## quebix (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks a lot for the link. I had no idea it existed.

The Quebix preview video only shows the 3x3, but the game has everything from 1x1 up to 5x5 and not always squares. A lot of the levels also require solving patterns of color and flag shapes etc.

This is probably an example where an iOS app is easier to use that the original. I'm not sure the solving pattern in the link could be extended to a 5x5 rack, but I'll certainly give it a go on the 3x3 levels.

Thanks again.
Quebix


----------



## qqwref (Nov 20, 2014)

Heh, yeah, it's CMetrick. It looks pretty good although the concept of "120 levels" and a scoring system seem odd to me (why not just a scrambler? ). This puzzle is generally pretty easy to solve piece by piece, FWIW, so a bigger puzzle wouldn't really add anything.


----------



## quebix (Nov 21, 2014)

You are right about the puzzle being generally pretty easy to solve. This is why I added a few things to make it more interesting. Scoring is based on the time taken, the number of moves taken (compared to how many were used to scramble) and then the number of pieces which have the correct orientation. Getting the 'top' color on each piece correct (for me at least) takes a bit of planning and is where it gets difficult. You don't need to do this to complete a level, but it helps increase your score.

Scoring is to compete against other people and yourself. A level consistently uses the same scramble, so you can improve that level over time and also compare scores between players for the same level. I hated as a kid when I competed in cube races at school, two cubes were not scrambled in the same way. I never thought it was fair (still have the scars from coming 2nd  )

I then added the difficulty of different patterns on the face (the target pattern is displayed at the top), which sort of messes with your brain a little bit and stops you just going through the motions.

I have plans to add some more features soon (including a general scramble).

I really appreciate your feedback. 

I'm certainly learning a lot more about this world of puzzles than I knew before. BTW, i'm super impressed at the mechanical engineering in the Cmetrick. I always look at things from software perspective and I therefore thought that what I had written couldn't be built in hardware (now I know that you can if you change to using balls instead of cubes!). More evidence that I was fortunate to not go into engineering 

Thanks again and very happy for more input/suggestions.

Quebix


----------



## quebix (Oct 11, 2015)

Now there is a free version called quebixfree - https://itunes.apple.com/in/app/quebixfree/id1003690088?mt=8


It has a few new features :
1. a scrambler which you can choose the size of the board (1x1 up to 5x5 and any combination), the color and the number of moves to scramble
2. you can send the game which you generate via email, message, url, twitter etc.) to friends etc. and the gameplay will be the same. This is a short code which contains the details of the game and will scramble consistently.
3. it will keep a record of your games played and which ones you have completed. You can delete, share, edit, name etc. a generated game.
4. 'quickgame' is accessible from the title screen

Scoring is still present and it keeps track of time, move count etc.

Hope you like it.

If you prefer it without ads (but they are pretty subtle) - get the quebix game which has now been updated with all of the same features. https://itunes.apple.com/in/app/quebix/id907007581?mt=8

Cheers
Quebix


----------

